# Avery Handler's Jacket



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

Anyone know where to buy one of the handler's jackets? I'm needing to order a couple and can not find them on the Avery website, or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Last year I ordered directly from David Carrington at Avery.
[email protected]


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Try the Avery Outlet in Memphis.
What size do you need? The Charleston Retriever club has a few left with our logo.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.four51.com/UI/Customer.a...TMen&CEI=ac2476d5-0925-4495-8582-3987b8bc1db4


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

Not an avery but it's a handlers jacket
http://www.lcsupply.com/mobile/LCS-Handlers-Jacket-II/productinfo/HJ2/


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

David McCracken said:


> Try the Avery Outlet in Memphis.
> What size do you need? The Charleston Retriever club has a few left with our logo.


Hey David. I would love to get my hands on the Charleston Retriever Club one.

Do you have the white or the camo ones still? I would like both if possible.

Just PM me. Joey


----------



## Goose Man (Aug 26, 2013)

http://www.drakewaterfowl.com/product/dog-trainers-jacket


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Centerfield Retrievers said:


> Last year I ordered directly from David Carrington at Avery.
> [email protected]


Avery jackets are available again, just contact Dave. He takes great care of people.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

JKOttman said:


> Avery jackets are available again, just contact Dave. He takes great care if people.


X2, Yes he does!!! Great fellow!!!


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Joey, Charleston had them made for our 10th anniversary a couple of years ago. We gave them for judges gifts and also had a supply for sale to people that ran the test. We never had white (since we are a HRC club), but had them in Buck Brush and Killer Weed. I know there are still a few left, but not in all sizes. If you go on FB and contact the Charleston Retriever Club, the secretary can tell you what we still have. Hope this helps.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

David,

Thanks. I was going to go to their training day tomorrow, but I have to cook for a church fundraiser.

I know Meghan. I will contact her.

Joey


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Too bad you won't be there Saturday. Lois and I will be there with our AWS's. Bob Jones really has a nice tech pond.


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

i know. i hate i am going to miss it as well. my 16 week old pup would have loved it.


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Talked to the Secretary at Charleston Retriever Club today. We have no more handlers jackets left. Had a really good training day. Lot's of new faces.


----------

